# Clothing....



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

Looking at buying some new gear. Wondering what lasts...
I bow hunt/gun hunt, Rabbit hunt, Dove hunt and Squirrel hunt. 

I'm looking to find something that will last a long time. I can tell you know I am not interested in Scent-Lok or Carharts. 

What do you guys wear and how does it hold up??


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

Well my thoughts are you need to purchase 2 sets of clothing as what you wear bow hunting is not what you want for rabbit hunting. A nice oversized camo rainsuit for hunting deer, which you can layer up or down under. Then some tough gear you can tear through briars and thickets. The camo suit would be threads after a few days of Rabbit hunting. Trapper Supply shops have some good stuff due to the **** hunters gear for swampy areas. The rain suit can be had in normal channels.


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

One brand. Under Armour. Try and buy from the outlet and catch it at reduced prices. Yes it's expensive. But it WILL last. Good luck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

Really starting to research the same thing. The newer technology such as under armor is okay but I believe I am going with wool for my cold gear. I have some of the under armor stuff and even layered correctly (no cotton) I still freeze. 
Thinking Filson right now, sure I won't get the latest camo pattern but I believe it will be gear that should last many years and keep me warm at that. The Filson may seem expensive bit after researching other wool brands it is actually reasonable. I am sick of freezing on stand and tired of wasting my money on gear I bought due to wanting the latest in technology. My scent lock full season gear is not worth the thread that was used to sew it.


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

This is what I am thinking with the matching bibs.


----------



## Homey (Apr 20, 2004)

I have always had good luck with Cabelas house brand for pretty much any outerwear. Good prices, good quality and durable.


----------



## Had a Bite (Apr 15, 2012)

I normally get a cheaper set of camo pants about 3 sizes to big and layer up with thermal and a few sweat pants, never an issue. A pair of chaps is also a good way to get away without buying the big money stuff and will keep your pants safe from snags and shredding in the woods and fence rows.


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

That Filson stuff looks like some quality gear! I'm trying to find the lightest thing I can that will keep me warm. Can't stand climbing a tree with 4 pairs of pants on lol


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

I am not so sure that going with Wool is the right thing to do. With the modern materials you can get much warmer and dryer than wearing Wool. That gets very heavy when wet, takes for ever to dry and can shrink considerably from going into a dryer. As the other sender said Cabelas or any of the newer outdoor stores will push you in the right way. You want to do it right get Gore Tex lined of whom ever you buy from. you stay dry and and the product breaks the wind properly it is not hard to stay warm without the weight.


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

cold weather, I have some fleece- jacket and pants w/ wind shear I purchased from Mac's Prairie Wing....love the stuff. Cabela's Predator Boots, big-yes, bulky-a little, heavy-not really.
Also, cold weather- buddy bought me a cabela's sweater w/ wind shear...this thing is toasty!...and pricey! 
upland, I have Filson Tin Cloth Chaps, had zippers added to them...tough but stiff, also have the 1000 denier chaps from cabela's, I give the nod to Filson's

Hot weather ?....I sweat my arse off! ...wish it never got above 75 degrees!


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

Brush pants for small game and any jacket appropriate for the conditions. I have several heavy canvas type cover jackets with orange all over them. Good against the brush and visible with enough room to layer underneath.

For stationary hunting you might consider a ghille suit. That or a blind. I also have a 3d mesh suit for when it's a bit warmer. I pack it in and put it on when I get there. 3d and ghille get snagged on everything.


----------



## OrangeMilk (Oct 13, 2012)

For rabbits and squirrel you get into a lot of thorny brush but you do not want Carhartts?

I've had a pair of Carhart bibs for 22 years, I bought them before I stopped growing and they are too short by a couple of inches at this point. But when it's cold and I am deer, squirrel, rabbit or pheasant hunting they are always up to the task.

I still having the matching coat too, It's not as in good of shape as the bibs because I have wore the coat a lot more in the past.

I still remeber I paid $260 at the time for the set and my mother yelled at me. I think, besides my very used Ford Ranger, that was the most expensive purchase i had ever made at that time. Money well spent in my opinion.

I've always wanted a pair of non-insulated Carhartt bibs for when it's warmer and I have brush to negotiate.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Go with a fleece layer, top and bottom...a lot of times I'll use a base layer, fleece layer, then my MTO50 on the outside...I wouldnt trade my MTO50 for the world...


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

I get all my hunting clothes and rain gear on line at " wingsupply.com ". They have a big selection and a lot of name brands and I think they are cheaper than the big name outfits.


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

Weekender#1 said:


> I am not so sure that going with Wool is the right thing to do. With the modern materials you can get much warmer and dryer than wearing Wool. That gets very heavy when wet, takes for ever to dry and can shrink considerably from going into a dryer. As the other sender said Cabelas or any of the newer outdoor stores will push you in the right way. You want to do it right get Gore Tex lined of whom ever you buy from. you stay dry and and the product breaks the wind properly it is not hard to stay warm without the weight.


The new technology stuff is great but from my experience it just don't hold up long enough for the price you pay. Good Wool if cared for can be passed down generations and still keeps you warm if it gets wet. I'm done if my current gear gets wet and I hate being cold. 

Both have there advantages and I can surely see and understand why some choose the new technology.


----------

